# Haunt of Edgemont 2015



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Hi all, I thought I'd show part of last year's walkthrough: The Witches' Candy House and the Hack Shack. For both videos, the superb sound fx were custom made by none other than HauntForum's Fright Boy, who really went out of his way to help us out with our haunt. Thanks again, Fright Boy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like some very nice scares, nice all around set up


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice collection of props...some I have never seen before! I love that corpsed beaked thing at the entrance of your house...creepy.


----------



## Fright Boy (Oct 1, 2014)

*Thanks for the props ^hahaha^ I am so glad the soundtracks I made for you worked out. Let me know if I can help out in anyway for this years haunt.
*


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The witches' shack looks so innocent from the outside, then you go in and find it's not at all what you expected:jol: Nicely detailed!


----------



## Acererak (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks guys, we had a lot of fun doing it and had terrific feedback from all the onlookers. It was a great year.

@matrixmom: the corpsed beak thing (which is the only name I've ever had for it) was my stepdaughter's creation. After I showed her a corpsing technique, I gave her a skeleton to work on and that's what she came up with! Quite a few people have been creeped out by it because they can't quite figure out what it is.

@Fright Boy: my wife wanted some of her backyard back this year so, sadly, we are giving the witch house the year off this year. We are going with a vampire "House That Dripped Blood" theme instead of the Hack Shack too, so if you're interested in providing sound fx for it please let me know!


----------

